# Bb os & y b.w



## Kolenvall (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello. Could you please explain this abbriviation? The search results are only about one particular valve. It's also saying like it's a steel grade.
The whole term is:
FORGED STEEL GATE VALVE CLASS 800
BB OS & Y B.W REDUCED PORT


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You should start by posting an intro to know you better. Looks like you haven't posted one yet and reading from your previous posts you are a welder then you only come in to ask a question. We like those who participate more often on the forum. So read this below.





> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals (those engaged in the plumbing profession)
> 
> ...


*This one is from me : Write more than one or two lines, elaborate. Are you proud of your trade? Show it! Talk about the jobs you've done, the path you took to get where you're at as a trades person, the amount of time spent in plumbing school(s) or years before you were eligible to take the journeyman exam etc.*


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> You should start by posting an intro to know you better. Looks like you haven't posted one yet and reading from your previous posts you are a welder then you only come in to ask a question. We like those who participate more often on the forum. So read this below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





if people just show up for quick answers then disappear..well so will this website..19 posts in 5 years is barely an existence..you should be part of a group and make it grow not just cherry pick when you need a specific answer..IMHO :smile:


----------

